# Growingwithplants blog trip



## Linus_Cello (Jul 15, 2018)

Thought this might be of interest (don’t recall leaches in Perner’s presentations):

http://www.growingwithplants.com/2018/07/lilies-ladyslippers-and-leeches-floral.html?m=1


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice. I would have liked to see more Cyp pics though. Interesting about the leeches - I don't remember one on our trip to Sichuan, and it seemed like the rain never stopped.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Keep the leeches!


----------

